# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Հեռուստասերիալ

## Kheranyan

Այս թեման բացել եմ, որովհետև ինձ հետաքրքրում է այսօրվա երիտասարդության վերաբերմունքը մեր հեռուստաեթերները  ողողած հեռուստասերիալներին: Քանի որ թեման բացել եմ ես, ուրեեմն սկսեմ նաև ես: 
Ես, մեղ ասած, հեռուստասերիալ տանել չեմ կարողանում, անկախ թե որ երկրի արտադրանք է, իմ կարծիքով դրանք ոչ մի իմաստ չեն պարունակում, ուղակի առօրյա բամբասանքը դարձրել են ֆիլիմի սցենար, ինձ թվում է թե այդ ֆիլմերը բթացնում են մարդկանց ուղեղները;

Ես կխնդրեյի արտահայտվողներից լինեին ազնիվ, միգուցե դրանց մեջ կա մի բան, որը ես չեմ նկատում, ասեք խնդրում եմ, միգուցե ես էլ սկսեմ դրանք նայել:

----------


## Մանոն

Ես քվեարկել եմ «Անտարբեր» եմ կատեգորիայում, որովհետև իրոք ձանձրացնում են դրանք ինձ: Մի տեղ կարդացել էի, որ սերիալները հիմնականում անկողնուն գամված, հիվանդ կամ ինվալիդ մարդկանց համար է, որոնք տնից դուրս չեն գալիս ու պետք է մի բանով զբաղվեն իրենց օրը գլորելու համար: Բայց պատկերացրեք, խղճում եմ էդպիսի հիվանդին էլ, եթե նա գոնե ինտելեկտի նշույլ ունի: Որեվհետև այդ սերիալ կոչվածներն իրոք բթացնում են մարդկանց: Ընդհանրապես նայում եմ այնպիսի ֆիլմեր, որոնցից մի բան ունեմ սովորելու, իսկ այդ տափակություններից զզվում եմ…

----------


## Ungrateful

Չեմ սիրում այդ սերիալները… ավելի ճիշտ Անտարբերեմ.  :Bad:

----------


## Mari

ԶԶվում  եմ  սերիալներից: Ոչ  միայն  բթացնում, այլև  ժամանակդ  են  «խժռում»:  :Angry2:  
Մի  ժամանակ  եղավ  իմ  կյանքում,/մոտ  1 տարի/ որ  ապրում  էի  սերիալից  սերիալ: Բթացել  էի  ահավոր: Արդեն  դասերս  էլ  նորմալ  չէի  սովորում: Հազիվ   խելքս  հավաքեցի  գլուխս: Հասկացա, որ   հեռուստաեթերը  այդ  ահավորություններով  ողողելը  հստակ  նպատակ  է հետապնդում. որքան  հնարավոր  է  բթացնել   /երևի  խելացի  մարդիկ  ապագայում  կխանգարեն/   երիտասարդությանը: Մի  հատ  երեխա  կար/երրորդ  դասարանցի/, հետը  անգլերեն  էի  պարապում, մի  օր  մայրը  զանգեց, որ  պարապմունքի  ժամը  փոխեմ: Պարզվեց  խանգարում  էր  պարապմունքը  երեխային. սերիալն  էլ  էր  նույն  ժամին:  :Shok:  Ահավոր  ջղայնացել  էի: Գոնե  մայրը  մի  փոքր  մտածեր: Ի  դեպ  ժամը  չփոխեցի, մայրն  էլ  ասաց, ոչինչ, լավ, առավոտը  կնայի  կրկնությունը:

----------


## aniko

երեվի կզարմանաք, բայց ես իմ քվեն տվել եմ "լավ" 
ու գիտեք ինչու
որովհետև սիրում եմ նայել, սովորելու բան չկա, լարվելու նույնպես, հատկապես լավ են նայվում բռազիլիական սերիալները 
ուղակի կան սիրուն շորեր, արտասովոր բիժու, երբեմն հետաքրքր մտքեր
հա մոռացա մի բան էլ. ահավոր վարաքիչ են, 2 սերիա հենց նայես, կուզես տեսնել բա հետոն...

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

Անտարբեր եմ :Smile:

----------


## Absar21

Եթե սերիալ, ապա «Փախուստ բանտից»:

----------

Freeman (26.06.2010)

----------


## Cherry_lady

Լավ եմ վերաբերվում սերիալներին: Ես ինքս չեմ դիտում, բայց գտնում եմ, որ պարապ մարդկանց համար օգտակար զբաղմունք է:

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

> Եթե սերիալ, ապա «Փախուստ բանտից»:


Շատ եմ սիրում: :Hands Up:  Երկու սեզոններն էլ նայել եմ: :Tongue:

----------


## Kheranyan

Ինչպես երևում է հարցման այժմյան արդյունքներից քվեարկողների մեծանասնությունը անտարբեր է կամ տանել չի կարողանում հեռուստասերիալները: Փաստորեն , ինչպես և ես ենթադրում էի, մեր երիտասարդությունը չի հետաքրքրվում այդ, իմ կարծիքով տափակություններով:

----------


## Second Chance

Պարզապես  ժամանակը  շատ  ափսոս  է  որպեսզի  ծախսվի  նման   <հիմար> ֆիլմերի  վրա  հատկապես  երիտասարդների  համար,  որ  այնքան  բան  ունեն  անելու  և  սովորելու ....ավելի  հետաքրքիր և  ուսուցանող  բաներ  կարելի  է  նայել...
ի  դեպ  մի  բան  էլ  ասեմ  սերիալները  կախվածություն  են  առաջացնում,  իսկ  յուրաքանչյուր  կախվածություն  հիվանդություն է :Wink: ...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Պարզապես  ժամանակը  շատ  ափսոս  է  որպեսզի  ծախսվի  նման   <հիմար> ֆիլմերի  վրա  հատկապես  երիտասարդների  համար,  որ  այնքան  բան  ունեն  անելու  և  սովորելու ....ավելի  հետաքրքիր և  ուսուցանող  բաներ  կարելի  է  նայել...
> ի  դեպ  մի  բան  էլ  ասեմ  սերիալները  կախվածություն  են  առաջացնում,  իսկ  յուրաքանչյուր  կախվածություն  հիվանդություն է...


Համաձայն եմ ամբողջությամբ: :Ok:

----------


## Array

Սերիալները ժամանակի վամպիրներ են: Չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել,թե ոնց կարելի ա,որ Հայաստանի առաջին ալիքը օրվա մեջ ուղիղ վեց ժամ սերիալ ցույց տա, էն էլ օրվա ամենալավ ժամերին: Որ ասեմ` ցույց տալու բան չունեն , սխալ ա . մեկ-մեկ գիշերվա 2-ին ընենց ուսուցողական հաղորդումներ են դնում, չես հասկանում,թե ում համար(էտ ժամերին արդուն եղողների,եթե իհարկէ նման մարդիկ լինում են, 80 % ին դժվար հետաքրքրի): Ընենց որ, շատ վատ,ափսոս քվեարկությունը արդեն փակվել ա

----------


## Philosopher

> Ընենց որ, շատ վատ,ափսոս քվեարկությունը արդեն փակվել ա


*Մոդերատորական: Հարցումը բացված է: Կարող եք ոչ միայն հայտնել ձեր դիրքորոշումը, այլև քվեարկել:*

----------


## Sunun

Ի դեպ. շատ շուտով և առաջին անգամ Հայաստանում ԱՐ Հեռուստաընկերությունը ձեռք է բերել և ցուցադրելու է Հնդկական արտադրությյան սերիալ, որը կոչվում է «Երկու Աստղ»

----------


## Արշակ

> Ի դեպ. շատ շուտով և առաջին անգամ Հայաստանում ԱՐ Հեռուստաընկերությունը ձեռք է բերել և ցուցադրելու է Հնդկական արտադրությյան սերիալ, որը կոչվում է «Երկու Աստղ»


Սերիալ, էն էլ հնդկական  :Bad:

----------


## Universe

:Sulel: 

Անկեղծ ասած, սերիալ ընդամենը մի անգամ եմ նայել  :Blush: , կարծեմ *«Բլանկոյի Վայրին»* էր վերնագիրը: Որ հիմա էլ ցույց տան, անկեղծորեն 
եմ ասում կդիտեմ, եթե ժամանակս բավականացնի  :Blush:  (Գիտեմ, այդ սերիալը տանել չկարողացողներնել են շատ  :Smile:  ): Ու անգիր կարող եմ նշել բոլոր դերասանների անունները: 
Մասնավորապես՝ Դոնիա Պերֆեկտա, Ալիսիա, Փաստաբան Ուրբինիո, Ֆելիպե, Դուվան, Վամպիր Բրինիոն, ԲԵՏՏՈ :Lol2:  , Մեկ էլ մի հատ մեկը կար է, էն Չնախատեսված ծախսը, որ եկավ վերջում իր կնոջ ու երեխեքի մոտ ու սաղ հարսանիքը հայավարի հարամ արեց: Մի խոսքով...  :Smile: 




> Ի դեպ. շատ շուտով և առաջին անգամ Հայաստանում ԱՐ Հեռուստաընկերությունը ձեռք է բերել և ցուցադրելու է Հնդկական արտադրությյան սերիալ, որը կոչվում է «Երկու Աստղ»


«Երկու Աստղ» չէ, «Երկու համազգային աստղ»:  :LOL: 

P.S.  «ԱՐ» ալիքը դեռ կա՞:  :Shok:

----------


## Adam

Իսկ իմ ամենասիրած սերիալը դա Արտասովոր Անաստասյան է.

----------


## Արամ

Ժող ջան հիմա ոնց տենում եմ բոլորտ ինձնից տարիքով մեծ եք, բայց իմ նկաողություն որպես մեծից ընդունեք: Քանի որ ետ Սերյալները ձեզ բթացնում են, ետի հաստատ, սաղ պետություննա, ինքը ինադուա բթացնում ձեզ ձեր ուղեղը, որովհետև բութ ժողովրդին ավելի հեշտ է կառավարել:

----------


## nanar

:Sad: Ահավոր շատ ազատ ժամանակ ունեցողները մեծ հաճույքով են նայում սերիալներ,որպիսզի մի փոքր ժամանակ անցնի թե չե ձաձրույթից կուշաթափվեն.

----------


## Արամ

Ավելի լավ է Միացնեմ Կուլտուրա ալիքը ձեռի հետ էլ նոր բան կսովորեն!!!!!

----------


## Universe

> Ահավոր շատ ազատ ժամանակ ունեցողները մեծ հաճույքով են նայում սերիալներ,որպիսզի մի փոքր ժամանակ անցնի թե չե ձաձրույթից կուշաթափվեն.


Բա հիմա պատկերացնո՞մ եք, թե այդ «Սերիալ» կոչեցյալը ստեղծողները որքա՜ն ազատ ժամանակ են ունեցել  :Lol2:

----------


## Lider2006

կյանքումս 3 հատ սերիալ եմ նայել էն էլ մի 5 տարի առաջ:   ու իրոք ետի հիվանդությունա: մի կերպ թարգեցի: ոնց եր ժամանակս խլու՜մ:  պարապունքից վազելուվ գալիս եի որ մի կադր բաց չթողեի :Shok: : դրա համար ել հիմա փոքր ախպերներիս չեմ թողում որ 5 րոպե սերիալ նայեն :Angry2: :

Սերիալները պառավ պապիների ու տատիների համարա: Ավելի շատ տատիների: :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

> Անկեղծ ասած, սերիալ ընդամենը մի անգամ եմ նայել , կարծեմ *«Բլանկոյի Վայրին»* էր վերնագիրը: Որ հիմա էլ ցույց տան, անկեղծորեն 
> եմ ասում կդիտեմ...


Նայի էլի բա Շանթով ցույց են տալիս: :Smile:

----------


## Universe

> Նայի էլի բա Շանթով ցույց են տալիս:


Ախպեր էտի օրիգինալ «Բլանկոյի Վայրին» չի:  :Lol2:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ախպեր էտի օրիգինալ «Բլանկոյի Վայրին» չի:


Բլանկոյի այրի չէր, ինչ վայրի? :Shok: 
Միլիոն տարի առաջ եմ սերիալ նայել  Էլենը և Ընկերներն էի նայում ֆրանսիական սերիալ էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Universe

> Բլանկոյի այրի չէր, ինչ վայրի?


Ես վայրի եմ ասում  :Tongue: 



> *Միլիոն տարի առաջեմ սերիալ նայել*  Էլենը և Ընկերներն էի նայում ֆրանսիական սերիալ էր


e}|{uka ջան, Փաստորեն «սերիալ» հասկացությունը պատմական ծագում ունի եւ գալիս է դեռեւս 1.000.000 տարի առաջվանից  :Lol2:

----------


## Lapterik

Վերջին սերիալը, որ նայել եմ, «Գեղեցիկ մի ծնվիր»-ն էր, բայց ընդհանուր հաշվով կեսը չեմ նայել, վերջին սերիան էլ չտեսա:

----------


## Sunun

Ի դեպ «ԵՐԿՈՒ ԱՍՏՂ» հնդկական սերիալի պրեմիերան ԱՐ Հեռուստաընկերության եթերում կլինի Սեպտեմբերի 3-ին ժամը 18:10-ին:

----------


## Mari

Մի  քանի  օր  առաջ  ալիքները  փոխելիս  Հ1-ով  մի  հատ  սերիալ  էր: Հետաքրքրեց /մի  մարդու  հիշեցի/:  կարո՞ղ  է  իմանաք  թե  «Մարինան»  երբվանից  է  եթերում: Խնդրում  եմ  գրեք,  եթե  գիտեք/եթե  հունվարից  է  եթերում,  ուրեմն  ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  է/:

----------


## nanar

> Մի  քանի  օր  առաջ  ալիքները  փոխելիս  Հ1-ով  մի  հատ  սերիալ  էր: Հետաքրքրեց /մի  մարդու  հիշեցի/:  կարո՞ղ  է  իմանաք  թե  «Մարինան»  երբվանից  է  եթերում: Խնդրում  եմ  գրեք,  եթե  գիտեք/եթե  հունվարից  է  եթերում,  ուրեմն  ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  է/:


Իմ կարծիքով լավ էլ տեղեկացվաց ես,այո Մարինան եթերում է հունվարից:

----------


## Mari

> Իմ կարծիքով լավ էլ տեղեկացվաց ես,այո Մարինան եթերում է հունվարից:


Նախ  շնորհակալություն  պատասխանելու  համար:
Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերում  է  լավ  տեղեկացված  լինելուն  կամ  չլինելուն,  ասեմ,  որ  ես  սերիալներով  չեմ  հետաքրքրվում: Ուղղակի  ինչու  մտածեցի, որ  հունվարից  է. ասեցի  չէ,  որ  մի  մարդու  հիշեցրեց  այդ  սերիալը/դե  փակագծերը  մի  օր  երևի  կբացեմ :Wink: /:

----------


## nanar

> Նախ շնորհակալություն պատասխանելու համար:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է լավ տեղեկացված լինելուն կամ չլինելուն, ասեմ, որ ես սերիալներով չեմ հետաքրքրվում: Ուղղակի ինչու մտածեցի, որ հունվարից է. ասեցի չէ, որ մի մարդու հիշեցրեց այդ սերիալը/դե փակագծերը մի օր երևի կբացեմ/:


Դե երևի չի ուշանա այդ փակագծերի բացումը:սՍիրով կսպասենք: :Wink:

----------


## Mari

Սերիալների  հետ  կապված.

Այսօր  մասնակցում  էի  ներֆակուլտետային  դեբատի,  և  իմ  ելույթի  ժամանակ  նշեցի,  որ  սերիալներ  տանել  չեմ  կարողանում: Հակառակ  թիմի  անդամներից  մեկը, որին  երևի  իմ  ասածներից  հասու  էր  միայն  սերիալ  բառը,  իր  ելույթում  ինձ  անվանեց  քաղքենի՝  պատճառաբանելով,  որ  նրանք,  ովքեր  սերիալ  չեն  նայում,  նրանք  քաղքենիներ  են:  :LOL:  Ցավում  եմ,  սիրելիս,  որ  քո  նմանները  «զարդարում  են»  մեր  ֆակուլտետը:

----------


## laro

Պարզապես ժամանակի անխնա կորուստ:ԻՆՉՔԱՆ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ Է ՑՈՒՑԱԴՐԵԼ ՆՈՒՅՆ ՍՑԵՆԱՐՈՎ ՍԵՐԻԱԼՆԵՐ:Գտեք ավելի լավ զբաղմունք հարգելի պարապներ հավատացեք սերիալներից (բացի վատից) սովորելու բան չկա և բացի այդ կյանքը կարճ է ու չարժե մեր թանկ ժամանակը վատնել նման բաների վրա:  :Wink:

----------

